# The reason why not to take Crystal Meth



## HGH (Apr 8, 2009)

My


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

I didn't know much about meth, now i do.. Never will dare to touch that stuff.


----------



## HGH (Apr 8, 2009)

Its Fcuking huge here in Asia, Oz etc.....nasty dirty sh1t .....thats why ethedrine has been re-classified etc as thats used in the production of it.


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

my psychosis was brought on by manic depression, i used to have "the voices" but its getting better. hallucinations and different smells i get now and then if i forget my meds (its just like donnie darko). Hopefully i wont need to take any for much longer (recon around 6-8 weeks) i should be able to control it myself using some techniques i got taught. Your friend does sound like he had it severly and not helped by taking that crap. Like any mind altering substance can upset the neurotransmission side of the brain and send you on a mad one. Hope your friend gets better and can get it under controll


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Before you write crystal meth off for it making you crazy, remember that crystal meth fits in well with the search for the body beautiful, as demonstrated by:



















but its not just that Colgate-esque smile that crystal meth brings, but it makes your skin radiant too:



















Its such a shame,

J


----------



## HGH (Apr 8, 2009)

I


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

im sorry to hear that, some people look at drug addicts and write them off as just that but often forget these are still people and may have had problems to turn them to this way of life, maybe people asked why and try to help as you have and not just write them off their would be less of this. just last month i heard about a guy i went to scool with 22, was in major debt and some one gave him heroin for free to ''cheer him up'' this guy who gave him it for free wass a dealer. the guy got hooked and pushed him further into debt untill one day he couldnt take it and hung himself, now in the paper they made him look like some loonatic smack head, when i knew the bloke and he wasnt like that at all he needed help. so iam sorry and i hope e gets the required help.


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

Faces of meth...

bGGtDHdtmJA[/MEDIA]]


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

my god thats horrifying


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Drugs are bad m'kayyyy

and all the best to your friend


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

welshflame said:


> my god thats horrifying


Definitely.

I haven't got an addictive personality. My dad was. Everything he did he went a bit mental on. Gambling, Drinking, Smoking, Womanising, smoking, etc etc..!

But me, I'm scared of chemicals such as this - I wouldn't have the balls to try it even if one shot would be amazing....

On a side note, I was offered charlie a couple of times - it was tempting - but again, I didn't have the cajones. I wanted to ... but I just held back. The question being, what if I got addicted? I haven't ruled it out for the rest of my life... but for the moment... the healthy lifestyle, and pumping iron fulfil most requirements.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

another reason not too


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

volatileacid said:


> Faces of meth...


Er.. wow. however the last one is f****g hilarious! just when you werent expecting it!!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I personally wouldn't bother.. Just learn to get high on life, thats enough for me.


----------



## jcsnoop (Apr 17, 2009)

adamdutton said:


> another reason not too


lol class dog hes like Jeremy kile but he as to catch them first


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

crystal meth is one of the worst drugs out there - its horrible stuff, most of the cocaine, pills and other rec drugs available on the street these days will be "cut" with large %'s of it... Be carefull.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

i think i'll stick to jaffa cakes then


----------

